

Google in Chinese is pronounced GoHell - linuxnow
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/apr/01/google-faces-tax-investigation-china

======
baberuth
Not sure if this is supposed to be an april fools joke, but the post title
statement is false, in mandarin and in cantonese.

穀歌; pinyin: Gǔgē

